# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  naziv linka

## mamma Juanita

sve me sram sto jos nisam skuzila, ali kako kad stavis neki link napraviti to da imas link, ali na njemu ne pise recimo http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/   nego recimo _link na Rodin forum_ i da to radi kad kliknes?
e jesam objasnila  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:  .
tko skuzi, svaka cast  :Grin:  !

----------


## egemama

to se onda zove (mislim) hiperlink, a kako se to radi, nemam pojma.

e jesam ti pomogla....   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nika

Kad staviš miš na url onda su ti upute i imaš prvo [url]... pa nakon toga piše _ili_  i slijedi uputa za to kaj trebaš  :Smile:

----------


## marta

kad odgovaras pa dodjes misem tamo gdje ti pise URL onda prije nego kliknas pogledaj sta ti se ispise kao uputstvo   :Razz:

----------


## Mamita

varijanta koju poznaješ: 
www.roda.hr


varijanta druga:
 MJ želi da ovdje kliknete

da bi to dobila upišeš ovako:

url=www.roda.hr] MJ želi da ovdje kliknete[/url]

plus uglata zagrada na početku (prije url)

ovo plus sam izdvojila jer onda opet ne bi vidjela kod   :Wink:

----------


## plavaa

> varijanta koju poznaješ: 
> www.roda.hr
> 
> 
> varijanta druga:
>  MJ želi da ovdje kliknete
> 
> da bi to dobila upišeš ovako:
> 
> ...


A i to tvoje se moze drugacije   :Wink:  
[url=www.roda.hr] MJ želi da ovdje kliknete[/url]


Vidis? Sad se vidi cijeli kod, bez da ga je on /forum/ pretvorio u URl...
Kako? Samo sam u taj link ubacila onaj kod za boldano   :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

* MJ želi da ovdje kliknete* 


ne mogu skužiti ja dobijem poboldano!!!


di si ubacila za boldanje?

----------


## anchie76

Ubacis prije znaka = ili iza =

----------


## wildflower

ima i jednostavniji nacin  8) 
kad reply-ate, prvo napravite link kao sto ste vec opisale, a onda ispod prozora za postanje oznacite opciju 'Onemogućite BBCode u ovom postu'  :D 

voila:

roda

----------


## Mamita

www.roda.hr]roda[/b]

tja neuspješno

----------


## Mamita

ma koji bold   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

A da ti ipak probas ovo sto wildflower rece   :Grin:   :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## plavaa

> di si ubacila za boldanje?


Bold nisam stavila prije i poslije, nego sam ga doslovno ubavila u URL ( www.roda.hr ), bez da sam ista napisala [/b].roda.hr] MJ želi da ovdje kliknete > ovako

----------


## mamma Juanita

Juanita hoce da ovdje kliknete  :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

svakoga dana u svakom pogledu... 8)

----------


## Mamita

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## šmučka

www.roda.hr]probam i ja

----------


## šmučka

jos jednom

----------


## mamma Juanita

:D

----------


## Amalthea

Amalthea želi da MJ ovdje klikne  :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

nije MJ, ali je MS kliknula i odvalila....  :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

MS, 'oš da i tebi jednu složim?   :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Razz:   pročitaj datum 1. posta, davno su prošla vremena moje početne neukosti na tom polju  :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

tek sad vidim, đe me uvali među auto kopče  :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

Pa velim da si glavna!  8)

----------

:Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

:shock: 

Ček, ček... cure - pa vi PAMETNOPLAVE - vidite linkove? HUH?  :shock: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

Mi pametnoplave ne vidimo linkove, ali  pikamo sa mišem po ekranu.....  :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

Ako ste PametnoPlave i želite da vam miš lakše nađe link


 klinite na ovaj link   :Grin:

----------

I opet   :Laughing:  !

----------


## mamma san

:Razz:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

[url]www.babiesonline.com/babies/b/bebicamejra]MEJRUSHA[url]

 :P

----------


## Mejra's mommy

e sad me ni smajlic ne slusa! :evil:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

[url]www.babiesonline.com/babies/b/bebicamejra]Mejrusa[url]

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

ma vragu s ovim!!!!!

----------


## Amalthea

Daj si quotaj ovaj post i pogledaj kako je unutra napisano  :Wink:  

Mejrusa

----------


## anchie76

Imas jednu zagradu previse

Ovu

[url*]*www.babiesonline

Umjesto nje treba ici znak =

[url=www.babiesonline... pa dalje kao kod tebe

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> [url]www.babiesonline.com/babies/b/bebicamejra]Mejrusa[url]


[url=www.babiesonline.com/babies/b/bebicamejra]MEJRUSA[url]

----------


## Amalthea

fali ti na kraju kosa crta -    */url*   ne samo   *url*

----------


## Mejra's mommy

MEJRUSA

 :D amalthea

----------


## Mejra's mommy

jal' sam hakerica

----------


## Amalthea

e, baš jesi!   :Wink:

----------


## Amalthea

trebao je biti ovaj smajlić:  :D

----------


## Brunda

ijasepederisem

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> ijasepederisem


brunda iz prve!!! wow

----------

> ijasepederisem


 :shock: 
Ajme...
Molim opomenuti korisnicu zbog nepristojnog izrazavanja.  :Grin:  

Ali, Brunda, suuuuuper ti je avatar! :D

----------


## sabaleta

Dille, a gdje je tebi I? Mislim u avataru. Nije valjda &?

----------


## Amalthea

> Dille, a gdje je tebi I? Mislim u avataru. Nije valjda &?


  :Grin:

----------

Ma znam  :/ ... bas bezveze, ali tako sam se navikla na ovu slicicu da mi je stvarno zao mijenjati...

Ali vidis, vidis, ovo s '&' mi uopce nije palo na pamet... Cist ok ideja...  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

pa fali ti i Gabrijel!

----------


## smensi

http://www.fertilityfriend.com16826a

----------


## smensi

nemojte se ljutiti sto  ovako upadam ali htjela bih vas zamoliti ako mi mozete malo pogledat grafic /ako sam ga dobro unjela/ fertility mi nista nije oznacio a ja mislim da mi je o odavno prosla.molim vas da malo zavirite u moj graf dal vam se cini ? puno vam hvala


> http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/16826a

----------


## anchie76

Vidi se ovaj drugi link dobro, a detalje oko ovulacije zaista neznam   :Grin:

----------


## Saki79

Pomoć, slučajno sam uvalila cijelu sliku umijesto samo linka. Treba prepraviti ili izbrisati link. Sorry!!!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Saki79

To sam napravila na pdf kružioci trudnice / kolica.

----------


## anchie76

Link mi daj pls..

----------


## Saki79

Vidim da kasnim, hvala puno na ispravku i sorry još jednom!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Andora

pokušaj

----------


## Andora

:D  samo ovo sad treba i zapamtit    :Grin:

----------


## Andora

još jednom

----------


## mendula

Jučer sam u jednom postu navela link i ukosila ga. Danas u tom istom postu link je sasvim linkast, klikneš i otvara se stranica. Kako se to izmijenilo, automatski ili je netko ručno čitao i skidao nakošenje   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  ?

----------


## anchie76

Nema potrebe za nakosavanjem linkova na ovom forumu   :Wink:  

Tak da kad vidim da je nakosen, ja ga napravim opet obicnim - korisnicima je kud i kamo lakse da mogu samo kliknuti na link nego da ga moraju manualno kopirati pa tek onda otvoriti.

----------


## mendula

:Embarassed:

----------


## LeeLoo

hmmm..a kako mogu ubaciti sliku s mog kompa u post i da na njemu pis enpr. karlo1,karlo2 itd......-s kompa nema http.wwww i "to"  :Grin:  -zar ne bi trebalo ici sa "browse"..-  :Embarassed:  špeniš viliđ.

----------


## anchie76

Slike moras staviti prvo negdje na web, na fotki.com ili takav neki sajt, i onda link od svake slike iskopirati u post da ljudi kliknu i vide fotku.

Ovo sto ti hoces nemere na forumu   :Saint:

----------


## LeeLoo

..aaaaaa-e fala teta admin.  :Wink:

----------


## skviki

Eto ja napravila album u fotki.

I kako da slici napravim link?

Kako link za cijeli album?  :? 

Stidim se što ne znam  :Embarassed:

----------


## skviki

slikice[/quote]

----------


## skviki

> slikice

----------


## vertex



----------


## Ari

moj anđel  :D

----------


## zmaj

test 
pelenice

----------


## abonjeko

hm, i ja zelim probati

mala Nila

----------


## abonjeko

> hm, i ja zelim probati
> 
> mala Nila


što radim krivo?????  :Sad:

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hm, i ja zelim probati
> 
> mala Nila
> 
> 
> što radim krivo?????


super???? I kako da to sada stavim u potpis????

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  abonjeko prvotno napisa
> ...


YESSSSSS!!!! :D

----------


## abonjeko

štiklice

----------


## **mial**

[url]proljetnići

----------


## **mial**

> [url]proljetnići


 :?

----------


## plavaa

Mial, napisi samo ovako:
[url=http://public.fotki.com/mial]proljetnići[/url]

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Aj da i ja provam..  :Laughing:  ...probaaaa....vjerojatno neće valjati   :Laughing:   jer me mući ovaj zadnju URL i kosa crta

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Vaaaaljaaaaa..... :D  :D  :D

----------


## **mial**

proljetnići

----------


## **mial**

> Mial, napisi samo ovako:
> [url=http://public.fotki.com/mial]proljetnići[/url]


  :Kiss:

----------


## **mial**

sad nemogu staviti u potpis 
budu obična slova   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## **mial**

a sad

----------


## **mial**

> plavaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mial, napisi samo ovako:
> [url=http://public.fotki.com/mial]proljetnići[/url]


 tvoj naziv

proljetnići

----------


## **mial**

:Evil or Very Mad:  ma sad definitivno odustajem

----------


## apricot

pa uspjela si.
napisala si proljetnići kao hiperlink.

----------


## **mial**

> pa uspjela si.
> napisala si proljetnići kao hiperlink.


jesam kad sam odustala jer je plavuša trebala skužiti šta sve treba copy-paste da bi bio dobar hiperlink  :Laughing:

----------


## mfo

da i ja probam pa da uredim potpis

Lovro

----------


## mfo

Hura!!! Uspjelo od prve!
Sad potpis!

----------


## Tonja_1

vijenac

ja probala
a dobro gdje su te uglate zagrade na tipkovnici   :Embarassed:  ?

----------


## momze

zavisi od tipkovnice - meni su ispod zagrada.

----------


## Tonja_1

našla sam, hvala.
išla sam stiskati redom, u mraku nisam vidjela da je označeno drugom bojom.

----------

